# Epoxy’s applied with a Drywall Hopper Gun



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Crown Polymers is a product I use a lot


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

With a hopper gun? Interesting got any video of that? You deliver a very nice looking product Michael.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah I hadn't heard of it, but makes total sense! Looks great man!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I bet cleaning the hopper is a b!tch. Great looking floors as usual.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the Harley fleck. Black and orange:thumbsup:


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

They are applied after the flack and before the topcoat


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks GREAT


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Mike what substrate was that in the shower?


----------



## JPAINTS (Feb 23, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

So cool. Is this a cementitious application with an epoxy seal coat? 
How is the seal coat applied?


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

Shower Substrate 
Drywall with expanded metal nailed 2” off center, and skim coated


Polyurea topcoats are squeezed (floors) then back rolled. Aluminum Oxide is broadcasted while back rolling when needed for slip resistance


----------



## blackwell (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great but i think its a mistake to use this product and in particular any splatter coat on a shower. If you used a wall sheet membrane you water infiltration should not be a problem but it will still be a very difficult shower to clean and will have the maintenance of sealing. Bottom line not practical. sincerely james a. blackwell


----------



## faux (Feb 11, 2011)

As you can tell by the reflection it’s a pretty smooth shower. This was in a showroom for looks… I really think few would want to live with it, and if you did most likely you wouldn’t be the one cleaning it.


----------



## blackwell (Mar 13, 2011)

I agree, it is a beautiful piece of work but at this time not the most practical. The deco concrete industry is still in it infancy lets hope it can catch up with the skilled men and women that work with it.


----------



## HarleyGuy (Mar 26, 2011)

*Great Job!*

Can you tell me the steps your doing to acheive this finish?


----------



## riverdawg1 (Feb 25, 2011)

looks great! i spent about 3 years doing epoxy floors. we used dexotex products from crossfield. i'm assuming your floor is like we used a graded quartzite sand with clear topcoats? i had to get out of that bus though due my knees.
chip


----------

